# Log In Programm für Seiten



## MrBungle (11. Jul 2007)

Hallo. Ist es möglich ein Programm in Java zu schreiben, dass sich automatisch auf Seiten wie studienverzeichnis oder lokalisten einloggt. Also man übergibt dem Programm die 2 Parameter für Name und Passwort und das Programm loggt sich ein. Mit anschließender Meldung, ob der Log In erfolgreich war.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand sagen Könnte welche Klassen ich so brauche... habe Java leider schon Jahre nicht mehr gemacht 

Gruß, MrBungle


----------



## madboy (11. Jul 2007)

Ist möglich. 
Ob du hier allerdings Tips bekommst zu deinem (von den Betreibern der Seite unerwünschten, wenn nicht sogar illegalen) Vorhaben sei dahingestellt. 
Von mir jedenfalls nicht :wink:


----------



## tuxedo (12. Jul 2007)

Das hört sich stark nach Brute-Force oder Passwortlisten-Attacken an...


----------

